# Pre-Basel Sneak Peak - PRC200 Automatic / Autoquartz



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Please note these are not high-res press photos. Just a preview.

*PRC200 AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH (EXCLUSIVE MOVEMENT)*










*PRC200 AUTOMATIC LADY










PRC200 AUTOQUARTZ SPORT*


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> Please note these are not high-res press photos. Just a preview.
> 
> *PRC200 AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH (EXCLUSIVE MOVEMENT)*
> 
> ...


Finally a PRC-200 Auto ! It is now in my list! One question, I thought that the Autoquartz had been discontinued. Any info about this?

Note: The only thing I wish is that Tissot would reissue the Seastar 1000.

Cheers!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Chronox said:


> It is now in my list! One question, I thought that the Autoquartz had been discontinued. Any info about this?
> 
> Note: The only thing I wish is that Tissot would reissue the Seastar 1000.
> 
> Cheers!


Hahaha... so did I!! Apparently the Autoquartz was just lying dormant waiting for a big come back 

It's been noted that there's a gap in the range for a good old divers watch. My prediction is next year, if not sooner, there'll be either a replacement for the Seastar or a Seastar reissue.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG!! what a beauty!

i must get mine one of these!!


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> Hahaha... so did I!! Apparently the Autoquartz was just lying dormant waiting for a big come back
> 
> It's been noted that there's a gap in the range for a good old divers watch. My prediction is next year, if not sooner, there'll be either a replacement for the Seastar or a Seastar reissue.


 Do you know how did Tissot market the Autoquartz? Was it more expensive than a mechanical? Just to have an idea of the price. I read that it could me regulated, contrary to Kinetic and therefore more precise. 
Regarding the Seastar. It sounds good news, since most of the Swatch companies make a diver, especially at their market level (Hamilton, Mido) or even Rado, Longines. 
The only ting I would suggest is not to have the raised caseback as in the 1000, the reason that I could not wear it and had to sell it. Cheers!


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

Great pics Sean - thanks very much for the sneak previews. 

I'm going to get my hands on the auto PRC200 chrono for sure. Just to ask, do you know if the black dial version has the yellow hands (what made a lot of us fall in love with it in the first place i think!).

Thanks again!!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

No yellow hand I'm afraid. This will be a uch more classic looking watch. Notice the internal tachy bezel is gone too.

You should see this year's LE AFL watch for Australia!!!! PRC200 quartz, black dial, RED hands!!!! It looks amazing. Will be limited to 499 pieces worldwide.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Chronox said:


> Do you know how did Tissot market the Autoquartz? Was it more expensive than a mechanical? Just to have an idea of the price. I read that it could me regulated, contrary to Kinetic and therefore more precise.


It's hard to say... the inital release of Autoquartz was before my time, and none of the stores I've ever worked in have stocked them. In doing a bit of research, here's what I've come up with:

_This movement combines the advantages of the automatic movement with those of the quartz movement. The energy is generated mechanically by movements of the arm and wrist. No battery is needed. The movement can be recharged by turning the crown._

Nothing of real interest to us there, however I find it interesting that it can be charged via turning the crown. I remember about 2 years ago when Seiko released the direct drive models, and made such a big deal about it. Seems we beat them to the punch


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah ok; it's still a winner for me though....sorry but forgot to ask when would it most likely be available in the UK? Going to save my pennies from today 

Thanks again Sean and the red hand quartz sound interesting too!!!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't get too excited. Nothing before Basel this year, and even then it could be up to a few months before it actually gets to market.

Sea Touch, which was shown at Basel 08 as Atlan-T, just hit the Australian market this week. Sometimes Tissot like to refine a few bits and pieces before release.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> _This movement combines the advantages of the automatic movement with those of the quartz movement. The energy is generated mechanically by movements of the arm and wrist. No battery is needed. The movement can be recharged by turning the crown._


I can NOT believe it.
I just went and tried it on my Tissot auto quartz, and YES, it does wind!!!
I have had that watch for years and didnt know that!!! :-!
Amazing!

Although I must admit the Seiko's Spring Drive is in its own league as far as accuracy and the sweeping hand.
But still....
I use to wear my Pr 100 autoquartz as a beater, and to have now discovered this new function.
Thats truly amazing.
I am most definitely getting a PRC auto quartz.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

TimeSeeker said:


> I can NOT believe it.
> I just went and tried it on my Tissot auto quartz, and YES, it does wind!!!
> I have had that watch for years and didnt know that!!! :-!
> Amazing!
> ...


Just to clarify...

Seiko Spring Drive and Seiko Direct Drive are two different things.

Spring Drive, I agree, is an amazing concept and a beautiful watch. An entire movement concept on its own.

Direct Drive was an extension function to the Kinetic range which allowed you to wind up via the crown. They did have a nice little feature of a power generated output on the dial though. Almost like the strength meter that you hit with a hammer at carnivals. The faster you wind the crown the higher the read out would move.

Fun!


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> Seiko Spring Drive and Seiko Direct Drive are two different things.
> 
> ...


You are right, I meant Spring drive, which I think is fantastic.
I still cant believe my autoquartz can wind.
Is Tissot simply stupid?
What were they thinking in not placing this movement in more watches?
I see the seastar discontinuation, the LeLocle being so hard to find, and now this....
Stupidity by choice??? :think:


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

TimeSeeker said:


> You are right, I meant Spring drive, which I think is fantastic.
> I still cant believe my autoquartz can wind.
> Is Tissot simply stupid?
> What were they thinking in not placing this movement in more watches?
> ...


It would seem human nature proves that once we can't have something... we want it even more??

Seastar and Autoquartz were both initally discontinued due to lack of sales. They just weren't popular at the time.

With the Autoquartz making a comeback, and rumours of a divers watch comeback... there may be hope yet??


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> it would seem human nature proves that once we can't have something... We want it even more??
> 
> Seastar and autoquartz were both initally discontinued due to lack of sales. They just weren't popular at the time.
> 
> With the autoquartz making a comeback, and rumours of a divers watch comeback... There may be hope yet??


+1 :-!


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> I wouldn't get too excited. Nothing before Basel this year, and even then it could be up to a few months before it actually gets to market.
> 
> Sea Touch, which was shown at Basel 08 as Atlan-T, just hit the Australian market this week. Sometimes Tissot like to refine a few bits and pieces before release.


Ah ok, i didn't realise how long after Basel they tend to appear to market. But no matter, i can just drool over the pics here until it's out (and i might even have the money to actually get one by then too!). Cheers Sean :-!


----------



## Abra (Dec 13, 2008)

But the new autoquartz comes the inferior 17 jewel movement used also in Swatch's and not the old 19 jewel one from Tissot's PRC 100 and 200 models. <|<|<|


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Why can't the new automatic chronograph stick to the old quartz layout? 

I still feel the current PRC200 chronograph layout is nicer. 

And what does it mean exclusive movement? In house movement???


----------



## sethenosh (Apr 22, 2006)

I had no idea what the Autoquartz was until very recently, and have really only seen the new and innovative designs of Tissot on-line. Here in the States at least, it seems that Tissot could really use some fresh marketing. I think they have so much to offer in terms of innovation, design, and price point, but the only exposure I see here in my corner of the world is a store display at the local jewelers.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Abra said:


> But the new autoquartz comes the inferior 17 jewel movement used also in Swatch's and not the old 19 jewel one from Tissot's PRC 100 and 200 models. <|<|<|


Inferior how? Just curious...

I'll admit Autoquartz was a little before my time first time around, but keen to hear your thoughts.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

sethenosh said:


> I had no idea what the Autoquartz was until very recently, and have really only seen the new and innovative designs of Tissot on-line. Here in the States at least, it seems that Tissot could really use some fresh marketing. I think they have so much to offer in terms of innovation, design, and price point, but the only exposure I see here in my corner of the world is a store display at the local jewelers.


Part of the reason we can keep our watches at a lower price point is through smaller marketing budgets, less expensive POS material, etc. Ideally trying to let the watches speak for the brand.

It's a little unfortunate, as I'd love to be able to do huge marketing campaigns but sadly it's not to be. We could certainly do it, but the price of the watches would go up and put us into a Longines / Tag price market. Not beneficial at this stage.


----------



## Abra (Dec 13, 2008)

My bad 
Actually Swatch uses 15 jewel *205.711*, and Tissot used the same *205.911 *17 jewel movement before discontinuing Autoquartz in 2006. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_quartz#ETA

These new models seem to be available already on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.it/T0144211103700-OROLOGIO-TISSOT-PRC200-AUTOQUARTZ-380_W0QQitemZ330306269245QQcmdZViewItemQQptZOrologi_da_Polso?hash=item330306269245&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.it/T0144211104700-OROLOGIO-TISSOT-PRC200-AUTOQUARTZ-380_W0QQitemZ330306268813QQcmdZViewItemQQptZOrologi_da_Polso?hash=item330306268813&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

Seiko first released a kinetic style watch with handwinding ability in 1986. I don't think Tissot was first.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

any idea if these new models are sold in australia yet?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

tomee said:


> any idea if these new models are sold in australia yet?


No yet. The Auto/Chrono was due here about now but there's been a delay. The Autoquartz likely won't make it here until about September.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Groan! Why couldn't they have these out when I bought my PRC 200 chrono two years ago?


----------



## jterry26 (May 31, 2009)

Abra said:


> My bad
> Actually Swatch uses 15 jewel *205.711*, and Tissot used the same *205.911 *17 jewel movement before discontinuing Autoquartz in 2006. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_quartz#ETA
> 
> These new models seem to be available already on ebay:
> ...


From the Tissot store site (I Think):
http://shop.tissot.ch/mm5/merchant...._Code=T0144211105700&Category_Code=mens_sport

Noob question, does the autoquartz a have smooth (sweeping) second hand? Or is it just like any quartz movement but powered differently?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> No yet. The Auto/Chrono was due here about now but there's been a delay. The Autoquartz likely won't make it here until about September.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean


When are we expecting the Auto/Chrono to arrive, Sean?


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

jterry26 said:


> Noob question, does the autoquartz a have smooth (sweeping) second hand? Or is it just like any quartz movement but powered differently?


the one I have has the quartz movement, which I like.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

fluppyboy said:


> When are we expecting the Auto/Chrono to arrive, Sean?


Soon!!!

Give it about a month.

Sean


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Amazing. As an avid Autoquartz collector I thought Fortis was the last maker. Good to know they are still being sold!

I suspect Tissot is using NOS 205.911s for these watches even thought the sales site says otherwise. I can not imagine Eta reopening Autoquartz production for just one vendor, even if the vendor is Tissot.


----------



## RaRe (May 3, 2009)

I cant wait for this watch, its nice.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

seanpiper said:


> Soon!!!
> 
> Give it about a month.
> 
> Sean


any rough idea on costs?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

tomee said:


> any rough idea on costs?


The one pictured just above (off the top of my head) around AUD$1100..


----------



## RaRe (May 3, 2009)

i like the yellow hand


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Anyone know what the diameter will be on the auto chrono?


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone know what the movement is in the prc auto?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

tomee said:


> anyone know what the movement is in the prc auto?


The *ETA C01.211*.
Found this interesting jpeg while browsing ...


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

These Tissots with the Auto Quartz are especially interesting to me, (like the PRC200s) since I have Seikos with the Kinetic. A few of them look very eye-appealling. I've been geared towards Seikos, and Citizens up to this point, but since the Tissots have some gaining appeal to me, where do you find the best selection and prices? Obviously I know about brands I have, but not this. Any ideas? Seems like there would be far fewer options for shopping since it's a less mass produced brand with less name reconition than Seiko, Timex, etc.

For instance something like Princeton or BlueDial, etc.


----------

